# Documentary exposes gritty, grueling underside of MMA



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 27, 2011)

*Full story: The Toronto Star*
  In the opening moments of the documentary Fightville , a small-time  mixed martial arts promoter named Gil Guillory fishes for the words to  explain the sport's exploding popularity.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 27, 2011)

Sounds interesting, if one is interested in the small regional feds.


----------



## WC_lun (Apr 27, 2011)

I think it'd be great for young bucks tha just see the fame and glitz of the big time promotions.  Working your way up throuh and avoidng the pit falls of many of the local feds is how a lot of guys do it.  It isn't glamorous, full of money, or anyhting but a lot of hard work.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 27, 2011)

Hard work, low pay offs and high chance of injury.  One local guy was telling me about how many things he'd broken, strained, tore or battered in the local/regional feds. Estimated he's lost a good buck over the years in lost wages from time off, and medical bills.  Keeps fighting because he likes it, but someday his body's just not going to keep up.  Too old to get into the big leagues and doesn't have 'the look' either.


----------



## Carol (Apr 27, 2011)

I absolutely love stuff like this.  I like documentaries overall, but for whatever reason I find "a day in the life" stories from ordinary people that are there in the thick of (whatever) the most. I just find it really interesting.  I don't watch a lot of movies (or tv for that matter) but that's one I'll look for.


----------



## Steve (Apr 27, 2011)

Looks cool.  If you guys like this kind of thing, please check out my friend Matt Hickney's MMA documentary.  The entire film is online here.

It follows a couple of really good friends of mine.


----------



## Lee Mainprize (Aug 11, 2011)

enjoyed walking the cage thanks!


----------

